# Remplacer HD par SSD



## iridium75 (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
Bon, voilà, je me lance... Le disque dur interne 500 Go du MacBook pro 17" d'un ami a rendu l'âme. Il avait acheté ce Mac en 2009 aux USA. Quitte à changer le disque dur, nous envisageons d'installer nous-mêmes un SSD plutôt que de remettre un HD mécanique. Après avoir entendu toutes sortes de commentaires, de personnes pas forcément qualifiées, le doute s'est installé en nous. Est-ce possible sur ce Mac de 2009 de remplacer un HD par un SSD? Le cas échéant, quelles précautions faut-il prendre lors de l'achat du SSD? Le connecteur SATA peut-il ne pas être compatible avec le SSD? Comme vous pouvez le constater ce changement suscite quelques inquiétudes... L'avis et les conseils de connaisseurs expérimentés seraient bienvenus. Merci d'avance!


----------



## jonson (9 Août 2013)

Sur le site d'apple, pour le modèle que tu spécifies: il est dit que ce macbook pro peut accueillir un SSD. Voici le lien: http://support.apple.com/kb/sp546.(dans le paragraphe storage).

Pour la norme du port SATA je n'ai rien trouvé. Et avec les mac c'est dur de savoir. 
En espérant t'avoir éclairé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

Pour la norme du port SATA:

 tu vas dans _ Applications_;
 tu ouvres _Utilitaires_;
 tu lances l'application: _Information Système_;
 dans la fenêtre, à gauche, tu cliques sur _ATA série_;
 à droite tu pourras lire deux fois: _Intel7 série chipset_;
 tu cliques sur celui qui correspond au HDD;
 en dessous tu pourras lire la _vitesse de liaison du port SATA_(1,5giga --> SATA I ; 3giga --> SATA II ; 6giga --> SATA III)

Attention il s'agit bien de la vitesse de liaison et non de la vitesse de liaison négociée. Ne te te trompes pas, ou bien le futur SSD pourrai se retrouver bridé.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2013)

Le MBP 17" late 2008 est en SATA I (arrêt de la vente vers fév 2009)
Par contre, le MBP 17" early 2009 est en SATA II (débit double du précédent) (début de la vente en fév 2009)

De façon certaine, il y a compatibilité SATA II / SATA III, cad qu'un SSD actuel (en SATA III° peut être mis dans une machine équipée en SATA II.

Je crois que le comptabilité est également assurée entre SATA I et SATA III, mais il faudrait le vérifier.

Regarder sur le site iFixit.com comment changer le disque.

Avoir sous la main les DVD d'origine pour réinstaller l'OS.


----------



## iridium75 (11 Août 2013)

Merci pour tes infos et conseils, Sly54. Je vais rechercher la date exacte de "release" de ce MBP. De toute évidence, malgré la compatibilité, si j'installe un SDD SATA III, sur un MBP équipé SATA I ou II, je vais perdre le bénéfice de la rapidité du SATA III.... mais ce sera toujours plus rapide qu'un HDD mécanique!


----------



## Sly54 (11 Août 2013)

iridium75 a dit:


> De toute évidence, malgré la compatibilité, si j'installe un SDD SATA III, sur un MBP équipé SATA I ou II, je vais perdre le bénéfice de la rapidité du SATA III.... mais ce sera toujours plus rapide qu'un HDD mécanique!


Toutafé


----------



## Locke (12 Août 2013)

iridium75 a dit:


> Merci pour tes infos et conseils, Sly54. Je vais rechercher la date exacte de "release" de ce MBP. De toute évidence, malgré la compatibilité, si j'installe un SDD SATA III, sur un MBP équipé SATA I ou II, je vais perdre le bénéfice de la rapidité du SATA III.... mais ce sera toujours plus rapide qu'un HDD mécanique!





Sly54 a dit:


> Toutafé



Je confirme, mon MBP 17" de 2010 se porte très bien avec un SSD de chez Crucial, il ne met que 11 secondes pour démarrer. Le disque dur d'origine à pris la place du lecteur DVD et tout va très bien.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2013)

Pour ma part, mon MacBook Pro de mi 2008 (SATA II) tourne comme un charme avec un SSD Crucial 960 Go

Il démarre sous Lion presque aussi vite que lorsqu'il fonctionnait avec SnowLeopard (une dizaine de secondes au lieu de 40s avec le disque dur), et les applications calssiques (Safari, Mail, ... voire Excel 2011) se lancent en un rebond dans le dock

Le seul inconvénient que j'aie noté, c'est qu'il tire plus sur la batterie ce qui m'a fait perdre un peu en autonomie et il chauffe plus (ca devient pénible de l'utiliser posé sur les cuisses)


----------



## dvd (13 Août 2013)

iridium75 a dit:


> Merci pour tes infos et conseils, Sly54. Je vais rechercher la date exacte de "release" de ce MBP. De toute évidence, malgré la compatibilité, si j'installe un SDD SATA III, sur un MBP équipé SATA I ou II, je vais perdre le bénéfice de la rapidité du SATA III.... mais ce sera toujours plus rapide qu'un HDD mécanique!



Oui mais je te conseille même de le faire. Pour avoir un SSD Sandisk dans un macbook pro  Core i5 de 2010 bridé en SATA2, je peux te dire que la transformation est *spec-ta-cu-laire*!! On sent vraiment l'apport de ce disque! Je démarre en moins de 10 secondes (pour arriver à la fenêtre de session) et l'ouverture automatique d'application au démarrage (vmware, skype, firefox) est réellement rapide!

J'ai 8Go de RAM. Le switch Vmware/Mac se fait en un clin d&#8217;&#339;il. Avec une telle facilité, bootcamp est devenu inutile (sauf pour certains jeux). Et puis dis toi que tu pourras réutiliser ton ssd dans un ordi qui accepte le SATEA 3.



Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois que le comptabilité est également assurée entre SATA I et SATA III, mais il faudrait le vérifier.



Je te confirme que le SSD fonctionne dans mon black macbook, 4Go RAM et bridé en SATA 1. On sent déjà la différence mais à mon sens, le SSD est encore plus spectaculaire sur des processeurs Core i3/5/7 (mon macbook est un Core Duo).


----------

